# to lease, buy or rent?



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I am moving to Dubai in the next two weeks. I will need a car immediately & plan to get a rental car for the first month while I sort out my visa and banking.

I am then hoping to get something similar to an FJ cruiser. My budget is around $3000aed per month including costs...

I'd be happy to lease if it is significantly cheaper than buying & includes services etc... is this a feasible option in Dubai and can anyone tell me if there are minimum terms and punitive costs for breaking the lease? 

Am I better off buying? I've been told that the car dealers will also offer insurance etc. Is this the best way to get insurance? 

Thanks P


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bluefoam said:


> I am then hoping to get something similar to an FJ cruiser. My budget is around $3000aed per month including costs...


so is it $ or AED?? I presume AED, therefore 3000AED will not get you an FJ cruiser, you would be more along the lines of a Camray, or maybe a SWB Pajero if you are looking for 4WD. that of course is rental rates, insurance etc included


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

If its dollars just buy the damn thing. But before you do I suggest you rent one for a couple of days. the FJ looks neat ( to some ) but is very shoddy on the inside. literally like sitting in a small box with no rear visiblity and very limited front and side. The rear "doors" and seats are pretty much useless aswell.

Basically it's a sh!ttier shell on Toyota Prado LWB rolling chassis and drive train


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Guys, the budget is 3000AED...

I'm aware of the shortcomings of the FJ Cruiser, but it still appeals to me. I've been trying to get feedback from dealers, but they don't seem interested in answering queries till I get there.

Would leasing be much cheaper than buying?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

For 3k AED forget about renting one then. You could get a new one on a auto loan though, but again I suggest you throughly test drive it for a few days before you go and buy one. 

I know two people who got smitten by its looks but ended up selling them shortly after buying them. Lots of second hand ones also floating around around for under a 100k aswell


----------

